# Thoughts about my family - PART 5: My Sister



## decided (May 17, 2009)

I have been thinking about my family. My place in it, the way it works, and the things that I remember about growing up surrounded by these people. I decided to write down and type up my memories and thoughts, and post it all here.

Please be aware that this is all very very very personal to me, and it is all my own personal perspective, so please be gentle if you decide to comment.

*My sister*
My sister was born when I was 5 and a half. I disliked her because she made things change. All of the attention was removed from me, and put on her. I had to move from my little bedroom into the big one, so we could share – even though my old room was left unoccupied most of the time. Eventually I came to like her, and we had a lot of fun together. I remember being able to share a colouring-in book with her, because she was left-handed and I am right-handed. She never stayed within the lines though, hehehe. I remember she wanted to follow me around all the time, and hang out with my friends. It was very tiresome, as a preteen/teen. I suppose I was quite mean to her at times, telling her to go away.

I remember she would go for bike rides with me and a couple of girls my age, and one time she was hit by a car. It was horrible to see her flying through the air, but afterwards she got up and came over to me. I remember shouting at my girlfriends to go get my mother, and that one of the girls completely froze over. I still remember shouting into her immobile face. My sister had horrible friction burns on her back, but was otherwise okay.

My sister is mildly dyslexic, and had a lot of trouble with writing and maths. She found school difficult, and my mum spent a lot of time and money on getting help for her. She left school at the end of 5th form, doesn’t read much, but likes photography and cars.

She went through a difficult patch when I left Auckland. She was very tough, not friendly and was made of bad attitude. We didn’t get along for years, but she seems to have gotten over that now. She has a nice boyfriend now, and they have bought a house on the other side of Auckland, which is about a 45min drive from my mother’s house.

We have exchanged letters a few times over the last couple of years, and she seems happy. I'm glad she's found her own way.


----------



## Musicislifeandlove94 (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow that was so deep and in a way lovely. It's sad that you don't talk much but my brother has severe brain damage his personality and memory are gone.So I don't get to talk to him much any more either especially when he can't talk to me....


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

I can sort of relate to what you've said. When my father formulated my sister with my step-mother, she cause a great evil in the family. Even though I wasn't at my dads all the time since I live with my mother. My sister was demanding, unfair and annoying- But don't get me wrong, she was okay in small doses. But everything was so much different when the new sibling slid in the line up. Didn't feel right.

Siblings are annoying yes. Eldest sibling rules them all, whos with me?


----------

